# Why does my beef jerky taste sour?



## lateralincisor (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello all! This will by my first post.

I made beef jerky yesterday following Alton Brown's recipe (2/3 cup of Worchestershire, 2/3 soy sauce, 1 tbsp honey, 2 tsp of pepper, 2 tsp of onion powder, and 1 tsp of red pepper flakes per 1.5 lbs of flank meat). I marinated the meat for 3 hours and put them on the dehydrator overnight.

When I tasted it today, they all had a sour taste but I can't figure out why it tastes so sour? Is it the Worchestershire sauce? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------

